# 100 milioni



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Agosto 2009)

Ammesso che ci giochiate, cosa fareste con 100 milioni di euro?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammesso che ci giochiate, cosa fareste con 100 milioni di euro?


io non gioco.
è una cifra assurda in tutti i sensi.pensa se la vince un fuori di cranio..potrebbe perfino comprarsi una testata nucleare.
lo stato ci marcia e non si rende conto dei danni che sta facendo con questi giochi di stato, senza calcolare che i premi non riscossi mica li regala ai poveri.. no. se li tiene lo stato


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2009)

Metterei su la mia casa di moda... mi comprerei una casa a Londra e mi leverei dalle wallas questo mutuo tenendo la casa ovviamente... distribuirei un po alla mia famiglia e a qualche amico (2 amiche per essere precisi) e regali a qualche altro amico... farei beneficenza mirata... parte finirebbe come fondo per Sbarella.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2009)

Io compro il biglietto della lotteria mensile costa 12.50... non sono ancora andata sotto perche' di quando in quando faccio una vincitina di 50 euro ma e'capitato anche 100... non ho mai visto un montepremi di 100 milioni di euro


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2009)

Credo che lo stato ci marci alla grande... più non esce il 6 più aumentano le giocate.
Ne regalerei una bella fetta... risolverei i problemi materiali di parecchi amici. Chiaramente smetterei di lavorare, per avere tutto il tempo per me. Farei beneficenza diretta.

p.s.: non male l'idea di una testata nucleare...


----------



## Old gira_sole (1 Agosto 2009)

Non cambierei molto della vita che faccio, magari lavorerei un po' meno e farei qualche viaggio in piu' .
Un tot andrebbero ai figli, un tot ai genitori + suoceri e una parte a qualche amico perche' possa avere una tranquillita' finanziaria in piu', il resto lo tengo da parte.
Io incrocio le dita, magari stasera la fortuna mi bacia


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

ma avete visto i numeri che sono usciti?
tutti fra il 17 e il 37... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   a me viene il sospetto che qualcuno piloti le estrazioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e così lo stato maldido intasca sempre più soldi


----------



## Old sperella (1 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammesso che ci giochiate, cosa fareste con 100 milioni di euro?


non gioco quasi mai . 
per quanto sia assurdo con una cifra del genere , dopo averne regalato , essermi tolta tot di desideri , li investirei .


----------



## Old sperella (1 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma avete visto i numeri che sono usciti?
> tutti fra il 17 e il 37...
> 
> 
> ...


gira voce da un pò


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non gioco.
> è una cifra assurda in tutti i sensi.pensa se la vince un fuori di cranio..potrebbe perfino comprarsi una testata nucleare.
> lo stato ci marcia e non si rende conto dei danni che sta facendo con questi giochi di stato, senza calcolare che i premi non riscossi mica li regala ai poveri.. no. se li tiene lo stato


Beh lo stato *dovrebbe* utilizzare le risorse ben per offrire servizi e ridistribuire la ricchezza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma avete visto i numeri che sono usciti?
> tutti fra il 17 e il 37...
> 
> 
> ...


 Trova un matematico e fatti spiegare perché non c'è nulla di strano.
Io non sono una matematica, ma me l'hanno spiegato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Mio figlio si vorrebbe comprare l'Albino Leffe   

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Vedi che fuori di testa ci sono...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Credo che siamo costituzionalmente poveri se ci sembrano poi così tanti.
E' talmente facile farsi prendere la mano ...
Io credo che si dovrebbe vincolarne una parte per evitarlo.

Non so se sarebbe così semplice aiutare gli amici.
Se lo si volesse fare si dovrebbe dire da dove arriva una tale improvvisa ricchezza che ci fa sembrare normale estinguere il mutuio dell'amico che, a sto puunto, ci troverebbe pure micragnosi perché non gli abbiamo invece preso la casa che sognava...o quell'elargizione che gli serve per l'attività che ha sempre pensato di intraprender fosse anche un allevamento di ...sarchiaponi...
Io ho sempre pensato che non potrei dirlo ai figli (vi ho detto il sogno del mio... :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    per non rovinar loro la vita togliendo loro il gusto di formarsi e costruirla.

In conclusione per non continuare a vivere da pezzente dovrei almeno mentire a tutti sell'entità della vincita...
Ammesso di riuscire io poi a essere responsabile...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma avete visto i numeri che sono usciti?
> tutti fra il 17 e il 37...
> 
> 
> ...



Non serve Anna, la probabilità di azzeccare la sestina vincente è una su 624 milioni..... non hanno bisogno di pilotare le estrazioni, ci guadagnano un mare di quattrini lo stesso...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

Si va bene ma quale sfizio vi levereste?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si va bene ma quale sfizio vi levereste?


A parte viaggi iniziali (almeno un giro del mondo ..eh...) e case qui e là...(uhm milano, Roma, Londra...mare ...) ...credo che finanzierei un po' di scuole con donazioni e forse farei scuole come dico io dove credo che servano ...Ponticelli ...Zen ...ecc


----------



## Old lordpinceton (2 Agosto 2009)

Io li utilizzerei per realizzare il sogno segreto della mia vita: il simposio!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si va bene ma quale sfizio vi levereste?



Trasferimento immediato in polinesia....


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si va bene ma quale sfizio vi levereste?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Te lo ruberebbero 5 minuto dopo averlo appeso


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Te lo ruberebbero 5 minuto dopo averlo appeso


Lo so sarebbero solo problemi... però mica male come sfizio..


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so sarebbero solo problemi... però mica male come sfizio..


Certe opere fanno_ piu' bene  _in un museo


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Agosto 2009)

mhmhmh dunque dunque
interessante prospettiva
mi compro 300000 appartamenti e li do in affitto campando con quelli x il resto dei miei giorni
poi viaggi viaggi viaggi e viaggi in ogni parte del mondo.....
ovviamente una grossa parte in beneficenza


----------

